# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Tropical Depression Grace Headed for St. Barth

## tim



----------


## LMAC

HOPE it brings some rain ... and not much wind damage!

----------


## elgreaux

you can say that again, we are desperate for rain, Rosemond has lived her for 57 years and says he can never remember the island this dry... even the native "bois lolos" which are very resistant are all dying and lots of big trees are brown, this is much more severe than anything I have seen over the past 25 years, even when I wrote an article called NO MO H2O, it wasn't this dry... and yes it is cyclical and we will get rain again, but this is a pretty bad drought situation... I am considering watering my house plants with Evian :)

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like the most likely forecast is that it will remain a tropical depression thru at least Fri. and SBH will be safe.

----------

